# Old photo/ New photo Contest! Win photo edit!



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

I want 2 photos from each entry
One picture must be an old photo of you riding when you started, or as far back as you can find
One picture must be a recent one
I will be judging on best transformation

Good luck everyone

Example:

My first show, I was 9 (don't laugh!)








Me recently at 18, with my own horse!


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe (Sep 8, 2009)

Riding when I was 7(1997)- first time let off the lead.









Riding when I was 19(2009)- now able to do Western games as well as jumping.


----------



## GraciesMom (Jun 17, 2010)

A few weeks ago! I am riding my beauty of a horse, Gracie .


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

The first one (2006) when I was riding at an outride centre. Although I was already quite into riding then, that was the earliest photo I could get. :mrgreen:

The second one (2010) of me jumping 70cm on Damper at the interschools show.


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

great pictures!


----------



## ThatNinjaHorse (Jul 26, 2009)

oh wow, ill enter. Might get a bit embarrassing..


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

yep enter, i will be fine
closing date 20th July
5 days come on guys more entries please!


----------



## SilverSpur (Mar 25, 2010)

this photos is from the late 80's. not too sure how old i was, but this is me any my first pony Bo. i still have him, he's around 60 years old these days.









and one of me yesterday training my new trick riding horse, was her first day on the job.


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

> this photos is from the late 80's. not too sure how old i was, but this is me any my first pony Bo. i still have him, he's around 60 years old these days.




Lol, that cracked me up! 
​


----------



## Baby Doll Amy (Oct 28, 2008)

here are 2


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

I'll post mine once I get a new pic of me riding. My old one is WAY embarassing!!


----------



## luvmyqh (Dec 10, 2009)

We started showing together in 1989. The first pic is from 97 and the last pic is from last month. Have been showing together for over 20 years.... And tonight we have another show..lol


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

great! ok last day today guys so you can post more today but not after! i will begin judging tomorrow


----------



## ThatNinjaHorse (Jul 26, 2009)

Okay heres mine. Took me a while to find it, i guess i did a good job of burying it lol! I hate it..

So heres me when i was around 13.









And one from this past march.


----------



## UnrealJumper (Nov 24, 2009)

Before :/ EWWW









After ))


----------



## Baby Doll Amy (Oct 28, 2008)

the first one is of me and thomas a 9 hh shetland and the second is me and dickie my 15hh quater horse i hope the editing doesnt worry you...


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

*ok that is it for entries please, i will be judging from now*


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

*And the winner is... SilverSpur! -for originality of the 'old photo' idea
2nd place: irydehorses4lyfe
3rd place: flamingauburnmustang
You all get photo edits, very well done!
*


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

*the winner*

well done!


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

Okay, I'm game even though I've come to realize I have tons of pictures of Cinny, but none of me actually riding him so I had to "grab" one from vid.


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

Yay! Thanks! And well done to SilverSpur and irydehorses4lyfe! :grin:


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

oops.....well done Silver Spur!


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe (Sep 8, 2009)

Oh second place awesome! Thanks!


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

*2nd and 3rd place edits!*

well done guys!


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe (Sep 8, 2009)

Thanks! I love it! =)


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

Wow! Thanks! Me is loving it! :smile:


----------



## SilverSpur (Mar 25, 2010)

awww that photo edit is so cute, thank you

i thought i would be DQ'ed because Bo wasnt a real pony.....but try telling me that when i was 3. i even have a photo of me feeding him lol.


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

haha no i thought it was a really good idea! and i had a hobby horse when i was little  loved her so much, i even kept her in the barn because horses cant live indoors!


----------



## Lintu (Dec 20, 2009)

Old(2000)








New pic(week ago)








Horse the same))) and me too)))))


----------

